# obs-text-slideshow



## jbwong05 (Jun 11, 2021)

jbwong05 submitted a new resource:

obs-text-slideshow - OBS plugin inspired by the built in image slideshow, except for text sources instead.



> OBS plugin inspired by the built in image slideshow, except for text sources instead. Both Free Type 2 and GDI+ are supported.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## jbwong05 (Jun 22, 2021)

jbwong05 updated obs-text-slideshow with a new update entry:

v1.1.0



> *Changes and Fixes*
> 
> Added text slide show dock to make manually jumping and transitioning to different text sources easier
> Currently a refresh button is required to refresh the dock because there is no source add/edit event in the obs-frontend-api; possible workarounds being investigated
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jbwong05 (Jun 22, 2021)

jbwong05 updated obs-text-slideshow with a new update entry:

v1.1.1



> *Changes and fixes*
> 
> Removed the need for a manual refresh button. The dock should now automatically update when Text Slide Show sources in the current scene are added, removed, renamed, or modified



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jbwong05 (Jul 19, 2021)

jbwong05 updated obs-text-slideshow with a new update entry:

v1.2.0



> *Changes and Fixes*
> 
> Fixed the dock source order not matching the source list
> Fixed desyncing issue where toggling between manual/auto mode using the play/pause button would not be reflected in the source's settings
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jbwong05 (Jul 24, 2021)

jbwong05 updated obs-text-slideshow with a new update entry:

v1.3.0



> *Changes and Fixes*
> 
> Added UTF-8 file reading as requested by #1
> Possible chance to support UTF-16, however there is limited support for UTF-16 by the existing FreeType2 and GDI+ text plugins which are used behind the scenes
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## an2knee (Jul 25, 2021)

@jbwong05  I don't know if suggestion would be would be difficult to implement, but could it be possible to keep the selected TEXT SLIDE SHOW in the Dock even though its not available on Program?


----------



## jbwong05 (Jul 29, 2021)

jbwong05 updated obs-text-slideshow with a new update entry:

v1.4.0



> *Changes and Fixes*
> 
> Added multiple file support for #4
> Expected file formats can be found here



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## LaughterOnWater (Aug 5, 2021)

Already put this in the github. Just following up here. Norton recognizes this plugin as having a bad reputation level. Other OBS plugin installers from github pass Norton's scrutiny. It might be a good idea to determine why this installer doesn't.


----------



## Bairespm (Aug 17, 2021)

hola, consulta, lo instalo correctamente pero obs no me lo muestra en fuentes, que puede ser? gracias


----------



## jbwong05 (Aug 17, 2021)

an2knee said:


> @jbwong05  I don't know if suggestion would be would be difficult to implement, but could it be possible to keep the selected TEXT SLIDE SHOW in the Dock even though its not available on Program?


I'm sorry I missed this feature request. In the future, it would be best if feature requests were submitted here. I will look into this when I get the chance. One possible solution would be to have two tabs in the dock, one for the text slide show sources on the preview pane and one for the text slide show sources on the program pane.


----------



## jbwong05 (Aug 17, 2021)

Bairespm said:


> hola, consulta, lo instalo correctamente pero obs no me lo muestra en fuentes, que puede ser? gracias


Which version of OBS are you on? Also are you on Windows, macOS, or Linux?


----------



## Bairespm (Aug 17, 2021)

jbwong05 said:


> Which version of OBS are you on? Also are you on Windows, macOS, or Linux?


Windows


----------



## apluzz (Aug 18, 2021)

it would help if there were some screenshots to show


----------



## jbwong05 (Aug 19, 2021)

Bairespm said:


> Windows


Make sure you are on OBS 27.0 or later as obs-text-slideshow plugin is incompatible with previous versions of OBS. The installer assumes OBS is installed to the path C:\Program Files\obs-studio. If this is not the case such as if you are using the portable version, the plugin files may have to be installed manually. The installer should install the files obs-text-slideshow.dll and obs-text-slideshow.pdb to the paths C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit and C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\32bit and the en-US.ini file should be installed to the path C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\obs-text-slideshow\locale. Please make sure these files are in the proper locations. If they are and you are still having issues, please send me a copy of your OBS log file and I can take a look at it.


----------



## jbwong05 (Aug 24, 2021)

jbwong05 updated obs-text-slideshow with a new update entry:

v1.5.0



> Added a preview and program tab to the dock for #6 as requested by an2knee
> Added custom delimiters for single file reading for #7



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jbwong05 (Sep 14, 2021)

jbwong05 updated obs-text-slideshow with a new update entry:

v1.5.1



> *Changes and Fixes*
> 
> Added text slideshows nested within other scenes to the dock (#10)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMTech1 (Oct 16, 2021)

This is great, well at least for the first hour, now it is crashing and locking up OBS, not sure what I may have done wrong. I installed it, tried it out by having it read from single file, worked great. Next day every time I click on the file for it to read from, then click ok. That is when it locks up. I am using 1.5.1. in OBS 27.1.3 on windows 10 pro 19042.1237. I am a noob, so It maybe something I did, or didn't do. LoL Thank you in advance for any help you can give. Attached crash file.


----------



## juanmaaranda (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello colleagues! 
Does anyone know how to modify the TXT and save the changes to automatically update the text that appears in the OBS Embedded Panel?

The only way I've been able to do it is to reload the TXT again in the plugin source :(

Thanks and happy day


----------



## jbwong05 (Oct 18, 2021)

MMTech1 said:


> This is great, well at least for the first hour, now it is crashing and locking up OBS, not sure what I may have done wrong. I installed it, tried it out by having it read from single file, worked great. Next day every time I click on the file for it to read from, then click ok. That is when it locks up. I am using 1.5.1. in OBS 27.1.3 on windows 10 pro 19042.1237. I am a noob, so It maybe something I did, or didn't do. LoL Thank you in advance for any help you can give. Attached crash file.


Thanks for the report. Not initially sure what the issue could be. I have mirrored this issue on github here to track the progress and will look into it when I get the chance. For an initial fix, I would say to try to uninstall and reinstall the plugin and see if that clears up the issue.


----------



## jbwong05 (Oct 18, 2021)

juanmaaranda said:


> Hello colleagues!
> Does anyone know how to modify the TXT and save the changes to automatically update the text that appears in the OBS Embedded Panel?
> 
> The only way I've been able to do it is to reload the TXT again in the plugin source :(
> ...


Unfortunately the text slideshow source is only updated from the file when it's reloaded which is why the dock also doesn't update when the text file is modified and saved. A way to fix this may be to use a background thread to monitor when the text file is updated and then updated the text slideshow source accordingly, however I am not sure if this is supported by the current OBS API.


----------



## jbwong05 (Nov 26, 2021)

jbwong05 updated obs-text-slideshow with a new update entry:

v1.5.2



> *Changes and Fixes*
> 
> Added freetype 2 alpha channel for OBS 27.1 Support OBS 27.1.1 changes to Freetype 2 #14
> Added compiler optimizations for Linux/macOS
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## qwe1154323937 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello, your plug-in is very useful for OBS. It can easily play some circular content, but I encountered some errors in using it.
I'm a user in China. After I output Chinese, the plug-in will cut out the content beyond the text range. It does not completely display or wrap. This is a problem, so I can only adjust the number of words in the text.
Notice that it is cropped after a line exceeds the size of the title. The error I tested was in multi file read mode.
Then I localized the file. Let me send the CN file. Can you update it in the next version?
In the future, I will promote your plug-in on domestic video websites and attach your GitHub and OBS posts.


----------



## ottawafro (Dec 4, 2021)

Would also say i have encounter the issue when the text doesn't appear until i make a modification such as transparency . 
At 100% , put it to 99% , text appears and put it back to 100%


----------



## homes (Dec 5, 2021)

Is it possible to add top-down and bottom-up transition effects?


----------



## homes (Dec 5, 2021)

Turkish language...

C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\obs-text-slideshow\locale


----------



## jbwong05 (Dec 5, 2021)

qwe1154323937 said:


> Hello, your plug-in is very useful for OBS. It can easily play some circular content, but I encountered some errors in using it.
> I'm a user in China. After I output Chinese, the plug-in will cut out the content beyond the text range. It does not completely display or wrap. This is a problem, so I can only adjust the number of words in the text.
> Notice that it is cropped after a line exceeds the size of the title. The error I tested was in multi file read mode.
> Then I localized the file. Let me send the CN file. Can you update it in the next version?
> In the future, I will promote your plug-in on domestic video websites and attach your GitHub and OBS posts.


Thank you for the feedback and for the Chinese localization. Could you provide the file with the Chinese text that was not properly displaying or wrapping? Thanks


----------



## jbwong05 (Dec 5, 2021)

ottawafro said:


> Would also say i have encounter the issue when the text doesn't appear until i make a modification such as transparency .
> At 100% , put it to 99% , text appears and put it back to 100%


Not sure what the issue may be. Can you provide some more information about your setup (ex. OBS version, plugin version, operating system and version, text you were trying to display, GDI+ or Freetype 2)? Thanks


----------



## jbwong05 (Dec 5, 2021)

homes said:


> Is it possible to add top-down and bottom-up transition effects?


This is an open issue that can be found here and hopefully a feature that I will be able to add in the future


----------



## qwe1154323937 (Dec 6, 2021)

jbwong05 said:


> Thank you for the feedback and for the Chinese localization. Could you provide the file with the Chinese text that was not properly displaying or wrapping? Thanks



此处后续会显示本人赠送以及他人赞助来的装备

如果有你需要的请在直播间说出你需要的装备

如果你是一名大佬，可以捐献出你不用的日1常装备备备备备备备

今日出货：

暂无

欢迎关注本直播间


-------------------------------------------------------
The text displays only half of the second 备 

Expanding the display area of the plug-in will not lead to its integrity. I don't know whether it is another setting problem or OBS display problem.
The original OBS text plug-in also displays the number of words, but it does not cut the text display.


----------



## ottawafro (Dec 6, 2021)

jbwong05 said:


> Not sure what the issue may be. Can you provide some more information about your setup (ex. OBS version, plugin version, operating system and version, text you were trying to display, GDI+ or Freetype 2)? Thanks


OBS Studio 27.1.3 ( 64 Bit ) 
Windows 10 Version 20H2 ( OS Build 19042.1348 ) 
Plugin Version:   obs-text-slideshow-1.5.2

Justing adding normal text in the Slidetexts 

Slidetexts:  

Ottawafro
/613fro
/ottawafro
/ottawafro


----------



## XuthusQelami (Dec 19, 2021)

I love this plugin. I am wondering if it is possible to add text manually as if I can type the captions live?

For example, I can type a few words from the OBS platform and press enter. Each entry of words goes into a list of queues as each entry pops up on the screen smoothly.


----------



## St.Joseph-streamer (Jan 7, 2022)

Is it possible to make some words italic or bold in the text file but the rest normal. Or add subscript numbers. I use this for scripture in church.


----------



## wippercnmfpc (Feb 17, 2022)

I have an issue using the install along with others.   I start with obs studio not open and place the plugin in the obs studio folder and run the installer.  I have seen some on videos where they run a free standing installer much like most windows programs.  But when I try to do this, I get nothing and when I open OBS Studio, I don't find the plugin in the source list.

What can I do to make this work better?


----------



## TVEngineer (Feb 28, 2022)

This plug-in appears to be crashing OBS 27.2.1 when changing scene collections. Uninstalling plug-in stops the crashing. Reinstalling leads to crashing. It appears I will have to now go back to the OBS text source.


----------



## TVEngineer (Mar 7, 2022)

This plug-in also appears to be crashing OBS 27.2.3 when changing scene collections. Uninstalling plug-in stops the crashing. Reinstalling leads to crashing. It appears I will have to now go back to the OBS text source.


----------



## Sickloveshow (Apr 19, 2022)

Love this plugin, wish it worked on Rpan as well.


----------



## NeverQui (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi, I'm using the OBS Text Slideshow plugin, but if I create text slides of varying lengths, the text glitches on transition. It works fine if the text slides have the same number of characters. I'm thinking the glitch happens when the bounding box is resized automatically. Changing the bounding box settings doesn't solve the problem. I'm on an M1 Mac Mini. OBS 27.2.4. I've updated the text slideshow plugin. 

Thank you to anyone who can provide any insight!


----------



## NeverQui (Jul 19, 2022)

NeverQui said:


> Hi, I'm using the OBS Text Slideshow plugin, but if I create text slides of varying lengths, the text glitches on transition. It works fine if the text slides have the same number of characters. I'm thinking the glitch happens when the bounding box is resized automatically. Changing the bounding box settings doesn't solve the problem. I'm on an M1 Mac Mini. OBS 27.2.4. I've updated the text slideshow plugin.
> 
> Thank you to anyone who can provide any insight!


SOLVED - Right click the Source and adjust the Scale Filtering. Any option other than "Disable" seems to solve the problem.

By the way, I was able to reproduce the same problem with the Image Slideshow plugin. The same fix worked.


----------



## ottawafro (Jul 19, 2022)

Would nice if the text and image slides could be combined. 

Currently use both and would be nice if they would synch.  Synching manually is a pain.


----------



## RSMRL (Sep 1, 2022)

Is there an update for OBS 28?


----------



## king4567 (Sep 2, 2022)

This plug-in is great, but it cannot be used in OBS v28.0.0. Do you have any plans to update it for OBS v28.0.0?


----------



## PNO (Sep 6, 2022)

juanmaaranda said:


> Hello colleagues!
> Does anyone know how to modify the TXT and save the changes to automatically update the text that appears in the OBS Embedded Panel?
> 
> The only way I've been able to do it is to reload the TXT again in the plugin source :(
> ...


We do this all day long with a windows scheduled task and a Powershell script. For example, we display the current time for each U.S. time-zone. 

Each time-zone Powershell script force writes the time to each individual time-zone text file. 

Each time-zone text file is loaded in the OBS Text-slide show, when the force write (or basically overwrite) occurs, the current time is updated and OBS text-slideshow displays the correct current time rotating through the text files. 

Hope this helps, reach out with questions.


----------



## carcla73 (Sep 13, 2022)

Is it possible to upgrage your plugin for version OBS 28.0.1 and when ??? Please! Thank's


----------



## Den-Vel (Sep 25, 2022)

Great plug-in! Sad, it doesn't work in 28.x. versions. (( Had to unplug it and search for other means doing same thing. 
Anybody found any viable replacements?


----------



## lzhi6099 (Sep 25, 2022)

Den-Vel said:


> Great plug-in! Sad, it doesn't work in 28.x. versions. (( Had to unplug it and search for other means doing same thing.
> Anybody found any viable replacements?


Use other software VideoPsalm or OpenLp instead


----------



## Massimino (Sep 29, 2022)

on obs version 28 it doesn't work


----------



## PNO (Oct 2, 2022)

Massimino said:


> on obs version 28 it doesn't work


The plugin as far as I know has not been converted for use with OBS 28* as of yet.


----------



## fw12 (Oct 14, 2022)

Thank you for this useful plugin.
The text is left justified. Is it possible to center each line?


----------



## Johnny747 (Oct 24, 2022)

Please update for v28. Thanks


----------



## Tonny Sarmento (Oct 25, 2022)

Please update for v28. Thanks


----------

